# Good bye Lady RIP March 26 2015



## lovelops

It's taken me too long to post this but I have been broken up over this.
Lady, my Holland Lop I rescued a year and 4 months ago died in my arms March 26th at 15 til 8pm. She turned into the love of my life from rescuing her from a fearful lop that was scared of people to a people loving lop that would run in between my legs every morning (she slept outside my bedroom door in the hallway) in a figure 8 between both legs and finally standing on her hind legs to beg for craisons and treats. The night before she died she was giving us kisses and being so cute and we were talking about how far she had came from the rabbit I was going to take to Petco to get adopted from her biting me all the time on the behind when I was going to nick name her ass bite... sigh..

She had jumped into her cage which was always left open on the floor and caught her leg in the door, **** those metal wire doors and seemed ok. I was home and caught what happened and immediately took her out, called the vets and kept an eye on her. She was hopping around like normal , no problems. The night before she died, I heard two high pitched noises coming from her direction in the hallway that woke me up and looked and found her eating her pellets. I was confused, but that should have been the wake up call for me to take her to the vet in the morning, but she was running around, acting normal, like all prey animals do. Cut to 7pm acting as if she cannot walk. I pick her up and she make the same noise she made the night before and I freak out. Her head is rolling all over the place and I know what is happening, she is going to pass, and it was probably from the accident that happened days earlier that me and the vet thought was ok. 

Since it was so late I had to call to find an emergency hospital that could take care of a rabbit other than to put it down and by the time we did,
she died in my arms walking out the door to take her. I was calm by that point and stroking her head and telling her it was going to be ok while trying to get to the car. 

I took her to the vet for the necropsy and figured out it was a blood clot that caused her death and it was probably from the bump/ caught leg.. it's something he said we would have never caught and found and was a matter of time. sigh.... 

I would take her to the vets for the drop of a hat to make certain she was ok and now she is gone..

I'm glad I was able to get her before she was put down at a shelter, brought to me from Clover patch Rabbit Rescue in TN to MD and I was able to get her to finally trust and love humans.

It took 8 months for her to trust me enough to allow me to pick her up. So it was amazing she died in my arms... 

It's heart breaking but I'm consoling myself that I changed her life gave her love, made her feel love and she died in my arms of a human the cared and loved her..

She had a personality to be dealt with, tossing her ears around like long hair and would throw her stuffed animals in her water bowl when pissed off.
I loved her even when she was throwing her hay all over the floor when she was mad at me.

I'm still sad and going to be sad for a while. She was not just a rabbit.
She was my girl.. and I loved her and still do.

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops

This is the post with typos fixed

It's taken me too long to post this but I have been broken up over this.

Lady, my Holland Lop I rescued a year and 4 months ago died in my arms March 26th at 15 til 8pm. 

She turned into the love of my life from rescuing her from a fearful lop that was scared of people to a people loving lop that would run in between my legs every morning (she slept outside my bedroom door in the hallway) in a figure 8 between both legs and finally standing on her hind legs to beg for craisons and treats. 

The night before she died she was giving us kisses and being so cute and we were talking about how far she had came from the rabbit I was going to take to Petco to get adopted from her biting me all the time on the behind when I was going to nick name her ass bite... sigh..

That Monday, the 23rd, she had jumped into her cage which was always left open on the floor and caught her leg in the door, **** those metal wire doors and seemed ok. I was home and caught what happened and immediately took her out, called the vets and kept an eye on her. 

She was hopping around like normal , no problems. 

The night before she died, I heard two high pitched noises coming from her direction in the hallway that woke me up and looked and found her eating her pellets. I was confused, but that should have been the wake up call for me to take her to the vet in the morning, but she was running around, acting normal, like all prey animals do. 

Cut to 7pm acting as if she cannot walk. I picked her up and she make the same noise she made the night before and I freaked out. Her head is rolling all over the place and I know what is happening, she is going to pass, the love of my life is going to die on me, and it was probably from the accident that happened days earlier that me and the vet thought was ok. 

Since it was so late I had to call to find an emergency hospital that could take care of a rabbit other than to put it down and by the time we did, she died in my arms walking out the door to take her to the hospital. I was calm by that point and stroking her head and telling her it was going to be ok while trying to get to the car. 

I took her to the vet for the necropsy and figured out it was a blood clot that caused her death, probably from the bump/ caught leg.. it's something he said we would have never caught and found and was a matter of time. sigh.... 

I would take her to the vets at the drop of a hat to make certain she was ok and now she is gone..

I'm glad I was able to get her before she was put down at a shelter, brought to me from Clover patch Rabbit Rescue in TN to MD and I was able to get her to finally trust and love humans.

It took 8 months for her to trust me enough to allow me to pick her up. So it was amazing she died in my arms... 

It's heart breaking but I'm consoling myself that I changed her life, gave her love, made her feel love and she died in my arms, the arms of a human the cared and loved her..

She had a personality to be dealt with, tossing her ears around like long hair and would throw her stuffed animals in her water bowl when pissed off.

I loved her even when she was throwing her hay all over the floor when she was mad at me.

I'm still sad and going to be sad for a while. She was not just a rabbit.
She was my girl.. and I loved her and still do.

Vanessa


----------



## whiskylollipop

I'm so, so sorry. She was clearly a very loved and happy bunny, and I'm sure it comforted her greatly to spend her last moments in your arms. Sending thoughts and prayers your way Vanessa.

Binky over the rainbow bridge, little Lady!


----------



## stevesmum

So very very sorry for your loss..


----------



## bunnyman666

Sorry for your loss. She was gorgeous.


----------



## lovelops

whiskylollipop said:


> I'm so, so sorry. She was clearly a very loved and happy bunny, and I'm sure it comforted her greatly to spend her last moments in your arms. Sending thoughts and prayers your way Vanessa.
> 
> Binky over the rainbow bridge, little Lady!



Thanks so much I remember when you lost your little guy and it tore me up. I know how you feel... 

Thanks so much for your kind words and everyone else's that has posted..


Vanessa

Still missing Lady very much


----------



## lovelops

bunnyman666 said:


> Sorry for your loss. She was gorgeous.



Thank you.:cry4:.. and I think yours are as well..


Vanessa


----------



## brent

Sorry about your lost. I lost my best friend today, so sad. Brent and Sharon


----------



## whiskylollipop

It's almost the first anniversary of Rosebun's passing... I'm sure he's up there making himself a banana cake and inviting Lady to the party.

:')


----------



## pani

Oh, Vanessa.  I'm so sorry. Lady had really blossomed under your care from an unsocialised, grumpy rabbit into a beautiful, loving little bun. I know that she would have felt entirely safe in your arms.

:rainbow: Binky free, Lady.


----------



## Lokin4AReason

sorry to hear this V ... R.I.P little one =0(


----------



## Nancy McClelland

So sorry for your loss. Sometimes it's hard not to try and second guess about things like this and bunnies are so good at hiding problems from us also. Rest in peace little girl, you're loved and missed.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer

Oh no!!  I'm so sorry Vanessa. I just came back on RO and saw this post, I'm heartbroken for you! Lady was such a beautiful girl.
Binky free, sweet Lady. ray:


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

My sincerest condolences for your loss. You gave Lady such a good life while she was with you, I hope you may find comfort in that and all the beautiful memories you have of her.

Prayers of love and peace to you. Binky free Lady xox


----------



## lovelops

whiskylollipop said:


> It's almost the first anniversary of Rosebun's passing... I'm sure he's up there making himself a banana cake and inviting Lady to the party.
> 
> :')



That made me smile thinking of that... 

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops

Thank you everyone for your postings. I didn't get back faster because I would see the pictures of her on the front page of this and start crying again..
I appreciate everything everyone has posted.... thank you so much ...


Vanessa


----------



## HEM

We are so sorry for your loss
She was a beautiful lil' bun.
RIP Lady


----------



## lovelops

HEM said:


> We are so sorry for your loss
> She was a beautiful lil' bun.
> RIP Lady



Thank you and I think she was beautiful also!!!:bunny19

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops

I can't believe it. Today is a month that my beautiful baby has been gone. .. It doesn't hurt any less... and I type this crying again thinking of my girl who I only had a year and 4 months with. I miss you little girl. I wish you were still here with me, hopping beside me like you did after you learned that people loved you and you could trust them, nudging me with your nose and waiting for me to pet you and stroke your back and after wards you would give me kisses and licks. I miss that most of all. No other bunny can replace you my dear darling Lady... a few more pictures and one of me and her together... 

Vanessa


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I can't look at any of these post without getting misty--there is nothing I hate more than having to post here, but, they are all so loved by us that it is the very least we could do to celebrate the joy and happiness they shared with us, whether long or short.


----------



## Klelia_Jerry

I'm so so sorry...


----------



## lovelops

Thank you so much... It means alot! 


Vanessa


----------



## lovelops

Nancy McClelland said:


> I can't look at any of these post without getting misty--there is nothing I hate more than having to post here, but, they are all so loved by us that it is the very least we could do to celebrate the joy and happiness they shared with us, whether long or short.



I agree Nancy even reading about Rosebun made me cry a river... 
and I totally agree with what you wrote as I start crying again..


Vanessa


----------

